

My name is adam from indonesia,please help me go to CA. - adamramadhan

hello my name is adam,i really love learning new things, i can do some code in php,willing to learn other language and i really want to get some startups experience, especially at startup companies at CA especially San Francisco.unfortunately im far away from CA, and in not a good situation that i just can buy plane tickets to go there, i am <i>willing to code or anything</i> at CA for just a living + <i>some learning</i>. im doing things like www.github.com/adamramadhan ( mainly private ), pm me for example, or you can see my online work at www.networks.co.id or talk to me at rama(at)networks.co.id.i know this sounds crazy, but yes im doing everything i could to take a chance. please take this seriously, thanks!. Adam Ramadhan<p><i>if there is any question, or suggestion please comment</i><p>sorry this is my first post if there is something that i missed at http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html please comment.<p>*edit
thanks for the vote!. it helps me to get more comments.
======
jim_h
I would suggest improving the visibility of your networks.co.id website a bit
more. It's should also be in English if you are focusing on an American
employer. Also maybe a landing page so we know what it's about and what makes
it special without needing to login first. (Maybe also make the load time
faster. Took 30 seconds.)

Unfortunately SF/CA is quiet popular and startups are hard. I would assume
they're looking for very dedicated people who are masters of their domain. Be
prepared to show them that you have both qualities.

~~~
adamramadhan
thanks jim for the comment, 1\. English : yes it should be on English, but yes
i know, and im very sorry about it, but i can tell im working on it.

2\. i dont know about it and what makes it special: yes that's why, here its
extremely difficult to find people like me to share ideas, and im hopeing
working there will make me have some expirence about things like this.

3\. loading: yup its on iix ( indonesian datacenter ) so i am expecting it.

4\. well yeah. im expecting that too. i really want to meet some people to
talk to, skype ? ( adamramadhan ) or anything so i know, what do really they
need, and how we do things later on. about dedicated, yeah im a bit desperate
that is im writing this now at YC. ( ive been here quite long but just for the
great news, friends told me to take a leap or whatever they call it :) ).

* and what im thinking is, indonesia is a social addict if you have twitter or anything else, but its epic hard here, we have no trust on the internet ( cause of scammers etc. ) and second i believe no VC will invest on any product, that they dont know or have meet the founder facetoface, not just that, they just dont believe it, especially if we have no experience on startups ( again that's why ).

if there is information about VC or angels that is on indonesia, or currently
have done a research about indonesia. please pm.

Thanks again.

------
diehell
Dude, i feel you. I'm from Malaysia myself. How is the startup scene in
Indonesia. For 250 million population, you could do your own startup there.
Hit me up on fretwiz at gmail dot com. Maybe we could do talk or come up with
something.

~~~
adamramadhan
emailed bro.

------
naithemilkman
How about Singapore?

~~~
adamramadhan
i don't get it, you mean why CA?

~~~
naithemilkman
I mean how about considering other places like Singapore

~~~
adamramadhan
well i do consider singapore, but really, its not as fast as CA. i will post
again maybe with my CV :) thanks btw.

~~~
naithemilkman
the startup scene in singapore is beginning to heat up. check out founders
institute singapore and jfdi.asia or hackerspace.sg to get a feel for the
scene. hope that helps.

